# Butter Crock?  Butter Bell?



## Mr_Dove (Jan 31, 2007)

Has anyone used a butter crock?  I recently switched to using butter because its more natural and I'm curious about these things.

ButterBell.com - Butter Bell® Crock


----------



## Candocook (Feb 1, 2007)

They are neat. Butter is always at spreadable temp. Being inverted in water keeps air away from the butter so it stays fresh.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 1, 2007)

I have always left one stick of butter out on the counter, in a regular old butter dish.

I probably use it up within a week, and I have never had it go rancid.  My mom does the same thing.

I bought a butterbell recently, but haven't tried it with the water in it yet.  In the wintertime, my kitchen is so cold sometimes the butter is too hard even sitting out on the counter!

I do use salted butter, and I don't know how unsalted would hold up.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you will like it Mr._Dove.  Mine got "swiped" but I did like it when I had it.  Just make it a daily habit to change the water.  The water doesn't have to be changed every day, I think it's every three days. It's just easier to remember when you tie it into something you do every day.  It was great having spreadable butter all the time.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 1, 2007)

I have two of them for when I have extra people. Before I had one of these I also kept butter on the counter with no problem - unsalted as well as salted. I get the water nice and cold when I put it in.


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

I really like mine. It is so wonderful to have spreadable butter at all times! I change the water in mine every other day (easier to remember than every three days).
I've noticed that in most kitchen stores the bells run anwhere between 15 and 20 dollars. However, if you go to a Marshalls or TJ Maxx type store, they'll often have one there for $8. Worth a look!


----------



## Barbara (Feb 1, 2007)

love my TJ Maxx for those little things.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Feb 1, 2007)

Will the bell keep the butter warm in winter and keep it cool in the summer?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 1, 2007)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> Will the bell keep the butter warm in winter and keep it cool in the summer?



It will keep the butter near the temperature of the space in which it is stored.  Our house is very cool in the winter and the butter still stays reasonably spreadable.  In the summer, it's softer because our house isn't air-conditioned.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 3, 2007)

I paid full price for my butterball then saw one at TJ Maxx about 2 years later.  I almost bought it just cuz it was so cheap.  I buy a lot of my kitchen stuff there.  But I'll second or third the butterball purchase.  I love butter but don't use it much.  It's nice to have around when my sis and her girls come over - they much prefer butter over my smart balance spread!


----------



## avalondeb (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a butter bell, been using it for years.  It really does work to keep the butter pliable and fresh for much longer than just keeping it out on the counter.

As for TJ Maxx, that place is dangerous, as far as I am concerned.  Has anyone ever tried HOME GOOD?!?!?!  They are the same company as TJ Maxx but their kitchen section is 4x as large, 100x better stocked, and CHEAP!!!


----------



## Franca (Feb 10, 2007)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> Has anyone used a butter crock?  I recently switched to using butter because its more natural and I'm curious about these things.
> 
> ButterBell.com - Butter Bell® Crock


I love my butter bells - I have two of them. I turn most of my butter into ghee, and butter bells are absolutely perfect for ghee storage. I make ghee up two sticks of butter at a time and pour into the butter bells while still liquid. I put them in the fridge just till they're solid enough to turn over (an hour or so). The ghee stays fresh in the butter bell for a long time. (I change the water every time I use some ghee, and every few days for the backup butter bell till I get to it.)


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh, good idea about the ghee!  Next time a see a butterbell on the cheap I'm going to go for me second one!  
Love, love, love Homegoods BTW.  Very dangerous for me.  I could go broke there so I only step in a 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## GB (Feb 10, 2007)

I make ghee from two sticks of butter too. I store it in s small foodsaver container which vacuums all the air out so it is sort of like using a butter bell. I guess I could do the same thing with butter. I had never thought of that. Now I don't have to buy a bell


----------



## Candocook (Feb 10, 2007)

But you have to re-vacuum every time you use it. Not super convenient.

 I think the idea about ghee in the butter bell is very cool!! Thanks.


----------



## GB (Feb 10, 2007)

How hard is it to stick the hose in the canister and hit one button? I would not call that inconvenient at all. I think it is as inconvenient or even less than having to change water in a bell every other day or so. Neither options seem that inconvenient to me.


----------



## Franca (Feb 10, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> How hard is it to stick the hose in the canister and hit one button? I would not call that inconvenient at all. I think it is as inconvenient or even less than having to change water in a bell every other day or so. Neither options seem that inconvenient to me.


I *adore* my FoodSaver and use it all the time but I have to say that in a head-to-head contest, ghee in a butter bell beats ghee in a FoodSaver container - hands down - for super-fast ease of use and cleanup. That said, convenience is a totally subjective thing so if the FS container works for you that's fabulous!


----------



## Franca (Feb 10, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I make ghee from two sticks of butter too. I store it in s small foodsaver container which vacuums all the air out so it is sort of like using a butter bell. I guess I could do the same thing with butter. I had never thought of that. Now I don't have to buy a bell


Give it a try and see what happens!


----------



## GB (Feb 10, 2007)

Franca said:
			
		

> Give it a try and see what happens!


I just put two sticks in a canister. My wife thought I was crazy, but that is nothing new


----------



## Candocook (Feb 10, 2007)

If it works well for you, it is great for me too.  And if it didn't get done right away it seems as if it wouldn't matter a whole lot either.  Molly Stevens says ghee can be left on the counter.


----------

